# daughters video



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I am working on a video of my daughters from a couple of weeks ago. I have chopped and chopped and got it down to 5 min. I added music, but photobucket rejected it for copywrite rules. I have redone it and will try to post the link.

http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y64/chunky77/?action=view&current=baker09webnomusic.flv

There is a lot of the talking after the shots, I did that for me, I know it won't be that interesting to others.

any and all comments are welcome.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

That's bad to the bone and funny as well! Congrats to them.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Very cool Chunky......Enjoyed that very much.....


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Cool vid. MaN, that doe was huge. Congrats to the girls on their self-made vid. Make sure you tell them we enjoyed it.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, it looks like the link worked.

Thanks guys, I will tell them you liked it.

When I get it to Buff, it will have the music...other than that, I am done with it.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

very 2cool.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Great Video! Your girls Rock! U taught them well!

How do you upload to the bucket and then post it--I am computer challendged to say the least.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very nice, girls that hunt are awesome!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

that was a great vid.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

That was cool! You have some cute kids!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I like it. It is better than some shown on the outdoor channel plus it did not have any commercial breaks. Keep it up.


----------



## durbin64 (Dec 11, 2007)

that was awsome......I hope my daughter loves to hunt as much as yours......and i am pretty sure thay can out shoot me


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks again guys, 

Swampus,

Using photobucket is pretty easy. Believe me, I am no puter expert. I will assume you already have an account. 

I just click up load video and wait, it takes about 10 minutes to upload if I remember right. I save movies I am going to put on the web at 1MB setting instead of best quality...so the file is not so large. Then I just clicked on the direct link button and copied...pasted it on my post and it worked.


----------



## Catchin (Oct 14, 2009)

Great video! I have 2 girls and would love for them to enjoy the outdoors as much as your girls.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Cool Chunky--I will give that a shot!! Thanks--sounds easy enough for a 5th grader.....................I may swing it then!

Just showed the vid to my girl Raven 8 and shooting a youth Fred Bear for now--I cain't wait till she too is smackin like your girls!!


----------

